# NIC doesn't work after installation.

## JTHunt

Ok..

During the installation process, modprobe sis900 and dhcpcd eth0 works fine.  Got IP and everything worked.

During compiling my kernel, I tried using sis900 built into the kernel and as a module.  Still doesn't work.

Made sure my /etc/conf.d/net is configured correctly.  Its setup for DHCP.

I tried configuring a manual ip address, subnet mask, gateway, etc..  it looks correct when I do a ifconfig eth0 but I am unable to ping other computers and other computers are unable to ping it.

A strange thing I saw in ifconfig eth0, it says my interrupt is 22 and base address is 0xd000...

Any help would be appreciated.

----------

## JTHunt

Not sure why this worked...

I searched around on the newsgroups and found someone else having the same problem as me in another distro on linux.   

They disabled ACPI in their bios and it worked fine.

Same with me.

Posting this just in case someone else has the same issue.

----------

## Nitro

Thanks for the follow-up.  :Smile:   The more and more people will start searching the forums, the quicker their questions will get answered.

Also, I'm going to move this post to the Networking & Security forum, anyone who is searching might choose to narrow their search down to one forum, and I think this post belongs in there.

----------

## funsize

 *JTHunt wrote:*   

> Posting this just in case someone else has the same issue.

 

Thanks!  I am having a similar problem, and I've noticed a couple of other people who might be having it also...

I wish more people would post their solutions, instead of just letting their threads die...

BTW: did you have ACPI compiled into your kernel?  did the NIC work with the rescue kernel?

----------

